# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  koi ga nafsu makan n cenderung tidak aktif gerakny

## librator

prmisi para master2....nubi mau tany...ad 1 koi yg mulai ga aktif gerak sudh 2 hri..cndrung mojok d jatuny air d filter..apakah krn prgantian musim?ato krna pakan baru...sblmny sy ksih pakan buat warna n baru 2 hari lalu sy mix dengan wheat germ tp koi lain trlihat lahap2 aj..atau ini gejala dropsi atau pnyakit dlam?
note:
1. kolam ukuran 2*1*40cm(dalam)
2. populasi -/+ 12 e (30cm=4 ekor trmasuk yg sakit)sisany size 15 cm
3. ciri fisik ga ad masalah (badan tidak merah2,tidak ad pmbuluh drah yg pecah d smua sirip)tidak ad luka..
mohon pncerahany...apakah sbaikny biarind kolam biar imun si koi yg nyembuhin atau msti d karanina??

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrabudiman_d

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## librator

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

